# iPad Pro



## Rick Gualtieri

Sadly no iPad Air 3 announcement today.  That's what I was hoping for.

I will admit that the specs for the new iPad Pro are pretty impressive, however, thinking I'd sooner buy a good laptop for that price.

And $170 for a keyboard?  Seriously?

Thoughts?


----------



## luvmykindle3

I was looking forward to to an air 3 too.  I may get the pro but really don't need the keyboard . I'll decide when I see it in the store. May just get the air 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Was interested in the iPad Pro, as my fat fingers still sometimes have trouble picking things out on my first generation iPad Air. But the more I think about it, the more I think the size will be unwieldy.


----------



## etexlady

Did anyone order the iPad Pro?  Best Buy will give you $100 off the price if you trade in a working iPad 2 or newer.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I got one from Best Buy, but didn't trade my iPad 3, I'm giving it to my nephew. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Warning! Do not go by the Best Buy store or the Apple store and look at the iPad Pro! This can be hazardous to your wallet. I decided to stop by after lunch today and have a look at Best Buy. I really liked it and envisioned looking at some of the  heavily illustrated Kindle books that I have using this large screen.  My tired upper middle-aged eyes also found web browsing easier.  I learned that Best Buy will give you a $100 credit on the Pro if you trade in any functional old iPad other than the original iPad one.  Since I have an old iPad 2 which was rejected by Amazon buyback, I thought that was attractive. Plus at Best Buy you can now pay using Apple Pay and my Discover is giving me a 10% rebate on such purchases. So  So it was effectively $170 off. Of course at this rate I will save my way into the poorhouse.  Unless I decide this is too unwieldy in the next day or two,  I am going to sell my iPad air 2 and use the Pro at home and my iPad mini on the road.

Observations after about 15 minutes of use include: 

I am pleased to finally have a keyboard that has numbers and dashes and brackets on the same keyboard screen as the letters. Since Samsung can do this functionally on a large screen smartphone, I've never understood why Apple couldn't do it on the iPad. 

The home screens look funny, there is a huge amount of space between icons for the different apps. 

You need to enable a credit card on the device for apps, but it apparently doesn't have Apple Pay. Just as well, I cannot envision luggimg this huge thing into Mcdonalds and bumping it against a terminal.

The weight doesn't bother me. Of course I looked up the weight of the iPad 1, which we all thought was very portable originally. This huge thing only weighs about 1 ounce more than the original iPad! The size is little unsettling, but very usable.  I suspect I will get used to it.  I'm resting the Pro on my lap On my Peeramid so far with no problems at all.

Typing is harder than on a regular sized iPad in one sense. I was beginning to master the technique of holding the iPad Air vertically, gripping it with my fingers near the base and typing with my two thumbs. The Pro is much too big for that. 

As expected my eyes love the size when browsing on the web. I am installing a back up from my iPad Air and don't have the Kindle app available yet to try an illustrated book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I was watching _IOS Today_ (a netcast from TWIT), and they had a really cool case/keyboard combo from Logitech that is made for the iPad Pro. And it costs less than the Apple keyboard alone.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

jmiked said:


> I was watching _IOS Today_ (a netcast from TWIT), and they had a really cool case/keyboard combo from Logitech that is made for the iPad Pro. And it costs less than the Apple keyboard alone.


For now, ive just bought an Amazon Basics sleeve to store the Pro in. Eventually I will probably get one of the new pencils. I have a Bluetooth keyboard, not sure I want a special one with the case. The Pro will be staying home and not getting out much!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://travelbook.airpano.com

This app of 360 degree photos is amazing on the ipad Pro! It would probably be impressive on a regular iPad, but the large screen on the Pro is particularly impressive. I highly recommend it for just three bucks.

AirPano Travel Book by AirPano.com
https://appsto.re/us/eKk40.i


----------



## The Hooded Claw

After two weeks, I am still very happy with the iPad Pro. I do think the size gets a bit tiring sometimes, and have been known to pull out my iPad mini when playing Scrabble or something similarly undemanding. I like the size of the bigger iPad for illustrated books, but otherwise wouldn't dream of using it  as an ereader. 

I have been noticing a lag when scrolling through websites using Safari. Large blank white spaces appear on the page. I had thought it was just me, but in one of the Apple forums I see that other people are encountering this. It appears to just be with Safari. I don't have a problem when using Chrome. Hopefully this is something that can easily Be fixed in a software update.


----------



## Pickett

The Hooded Claw said:


> After two weeks, I am still very happy with the iPad Pro.


Gosh, I never had any desire for a larger ipad until you started talking about yours! Your first post got me thinking, "Hmmm this sounds nice," and each post makes it worse!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Pickett said:


> Gosh, I never had any desire for a larger ipad until you started talking about yours! Your first post got me thinking, "Hmmm this sounds nice," and each post makes it worse!


After a few weeks of using it, I am still very happy. Good points are the large and excellent screen, and the excellent speakers, much better than the iPad Air. Having lots of RAM memory is subtly nice, no problems with delays for reloading websites when I have multiple tabs, and it is rather future-proofed.

Downsides are that the size is occasionally awkward, and some illustrated Kindle books don't have images that are large enough to have the resolution to display well on this large screen. But many do, and they are great!


----------



## thewitt

I just played with one at the Apple Store. Very nice. They let me download Storyist and write with the keyboard. Brilliant writers tool.


----------



## kwajkat

I have one and love it. Watching movies on it is great and the speakers are really nice.  It is also nice for reading things like graphic, comics, reference books etc. I use my mini ipad for most of my reading.  One thing I have found is you really need a case with a strap to really hold the pro comfortably.  I did get the apple pencil and like it. Found no need to get a keyboard for it as the onboard keyboard works fine for my needs. Overall I have to say I think the Pro is the best ipad they have come out with.


----------

